# EricCamper's Journal -



## EricCamper (Mar 23, 2006)

*3-20-06*

*Chest*

Flat Bench Superset with Pushups
10@115 -- 15 PU
10@125 -- 10 PU
7@135   -- 10 PU
5@135    -- 5 PU

Decline Bench
10@115
8@125
6@135

Incline Bench
10@95
8@115
5@125


*Triceps*

Dumbbell Kickbacks
10@25  -  3 Sets

Front French Press
10@45
10@50
10@55

Flat Bench Close Grip

10@105
10@115
10@105

Bench Dips

3 Sets of 10 with 25, 35, and 45 plates...Not all at once..  

finishing the rest of my supplements that I have had....Protein...Creatine....
I want to start a stack after I am about 4 weeks in....Just to see what I am doing.......


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 23, 2006)

*3-21-06*

*Biceps*

Hammer Curls
10@15
10@25
15@25

Preacher Curls - Bar
10@45
10@50
10@55

Handoffs....I think that is what they are called

the Bar..45lbs..... 10 reps...9 reps...8 reps..etc..all the way down to 1
added 10 lbs at 5 reps...wanted to go back up, but I was wasted....good burn..felt great....

Lower Lat cable Curl.....

2 sets @ 30

*Forearms*

Reverse Curls

10@45
10@55
10@55

Wrist Curls

10@25
10@30
10@30

*Abs*

Crunches 
25 reps...3 Sets

Handing Knee Raises

2 sets to failure and then Obliques 2 sets


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!!! If I can suggest............. You have 14 sets for Chest (not counting the dips and CG Benches) and only 9 sets for back, you need to even them out at least, otherwise you'll develop an imbalance with your body!!! Not trying to be a pain my Friend, just trying to help out!!! Looks good though, nice #'s!!!


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 23, 2006)

3-23-06

Back

Front Pull Down
10@50
10@70
10@80

Seated Row
10@50
10@70
10@80

Dumbbell Rows
12@35
10@35
8@45


Shoulders

Seated Press
10@65
10@75
10@75

Dumbbell Press
10@25
10@35
10@35

Arnold Press
10@25
10@35
10@35

Abs

Crunches with Slap boxing....hehe...kinda fun
15 reps...3 Sets

Handing Knee Raises

2 sets to failure and then Obliques...same


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 23, 2006)

oops....had to edit some things ...forgot to add in Tuesdays Bicep and stuff....I am a stickler for order... lol

Yeah...I did get a little carried away.....You said 14?? I only count......wait...pushups....hehe....Got it.....

Here are some of my stats.....

5-7
180lbs
32 yrs old
Tummy....little...yet annoying......luv handles...I have some mass from lifting years ago...but covered with the fat....So....I would like to be CUT.....and 200lbs.....

ORM Bench.... 160lbs....or somewhere around there.....
I would like to be pushing up 200 by August and 225 by Xmas.....Sound ok? Or too much....

I have a small lower back problem that I am taking care of...Nothing major....Just need to stretch, and do some management on it.....SO I am cutting out the DL, and heavy stuff on the area... Will post some pics of myself when I get up the courage.....lol Thanx....and I encourage the criticism.....Not a pain my friend.....The only way I will know how I am doing is my some good advice.......Am I posting this right...I should use this as my workout sheets instead of just writing it down.....We have a network connection in our workout room and wireless internet...So I can just bring my laptop and update my journal as I go....Thanx

Eric


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Brother Eric, your goals are VERY attainable my Friend, stick with it and I'll be here for support in your journey!!!


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 25, 2006)

*3-25-06*

*Legs*

Squats
10@65
10@85
10@95

Leg Extensions
10@45
20@45
15@55


Barbell Lunges

10@45
10@45
10@45

Lying Leg Curls

12@45
10@45
10@45


*Abs*

Crunches 3 sets of 20

Boxing Crunches
3 sets of 15


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup...It's official....My legs are actually made of putty.....You can believe or not.....Medical tests have proved this beyond a reasonable doubt...Or at least the "getting up out of bed test".....Ouch...hehe....Bring the pain... lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2006)

DOMS...............................Good Stuff BRother Eric!!!


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 26, 2006)

Hehe....Yes....And this is really funny...I had to look that up...DOMS.....
Delayed onset Muscle Soreness......I dig.....YES...YES....Now....Good...Bad....I mean....I am always sore a little....I am drinking plenty of water.....about 120 ounces a day....eating BETTER.....still not perfect....just gotta get in the routine of buying different things...Cant wait for Chest Tomorrow.......

And if anyone has seen the gym pics I posted...We have a donation of $300.00..  So...We could get an 48" x 80'-0" roll of rubber mat....which seems like a good deal....Or....get some carpet......We shall see......Later


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 26, 2006)

Well...It is Monday and I just got done replacing my bulb in my projector in my theater.  Long night....Gonna get some sleep.....

Packing tomorrows meals...

Breakfast is perhaps some eggs and lean Bacon some grapfruit Juice....

Packed some Kiwi and Nectarines for snacks......Oatmeal for later on also...

Lunch....Chicken breast strips with 1 little bit of ranch seasoning....

Protein shakes to cover and then Chest and Triceps.....Later


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Looking forward to your w/o my Friend!!! Drink more water, I drink anywhere from 1 1/2 - 2 gallons a day!!!


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 27, 2006)

*3-27-06*

Chest

Flat Bench 
10@95 -- 
10@115 -- 
10@115 -- 
5@135 -- 

Decline Bench dumbbells
10@30
10@35
10@40

Incline Bench Dumbbells
10@35
8@40
8@40

Incline Dumbbell Flys
10@25
10@25
10@20


Triceps

Rope Pulldowns

10@30
10@30
10@30

Well...Had to end the workout a little early so I will do a complete set of Biceps and Triceps on Wed.  Finshed up at home with a couple sets of pushups...Legs still hurt...But after moving around and not sitting at my desk....They feel a little better....Drinking water now.....


Abs

2 Sets of Crunches


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 28, 2006)

*3-28-06*

Biceps

Seated Hammer Curls
10@15
10@15
15@15

Preacher Curls - Bar
10@45
10@55
10@55

Barbell Curls

10@45
10@55
10@65

Forearms

Reverse Curls

10@35
10@35
10@35

Wrist Curls

10@25
10@30
10@30

Triceps

Seated Dips 

3 sets of 10


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 31, 2006)

*3-30-06*

*1*.  Front Pull Down [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]60[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]70[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]90[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2*.  Seated Row [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]60[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]80[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3*.  Dumbbell Rows [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]35[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4*.  Seated Press [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]65[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]75[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]75[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*5*.  Front Lateral Raise [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*6*.  Arnold Press [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]35[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]7[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*7*.  Dumbbell Shrugs [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exercise Training Log (ETL System Beta) - Provided by Hybrid-X

Abs

Crunches.....

3 Sets of 30.......with of course Cross Punches......

Got the heavy bag set up this week......So we are gonna start a little cardio round soon... Also picked up a huge mirror for $10.00 at the local Habitat for Humanity Outlet....They had a treadmill come in today, but no KEY.....I am sure we could get something rigged up.....Legs on Saturday.....I can already feel the pain.......Ohhh....Wanted to edit the post and try out that html thing I saw.....Pretty cool if you ask me.....Easier to look at for my eyes....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

Still doing more for chest than back I see   
Solid #'s my Friend, just really think about balancing the volume out more, just trying to help ya out BRother Eric!!!


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 31, 2006)

I know...I know....hehe....I love doing chest so much, and I had a meeting run late on Back night and was late picking up the kids......Excuses ...Excuses.....  I am currently trying to work in 10-12 sets....Am I using that term right......Like all the exercises for chest together should equal 10-12?

What do you think about the Shoulders.....I want to find a couple more things to do, just to keep it spicy....Hmmmm...different term needed there...But in any case.....  For instance....On the Military Press...We HAVE to sit...the ceiling is too low....So....Does that make a difference.....I currently do them In front....But should I work them in behind the neck also....Thanx man.....tomorrow...LEGS=DOMS.....  Sweet


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2006)

I also think your goals of bench pressing are attainable, just be consistant.


----------



## EricCamper (Apr 2, 2006)

*3-31-06*

Legs

*[SIZE=+1]Exercise Training Log[/SIZE]*
*1*.  Barbell Squats [ *4 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]95[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]115[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]135[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]7[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]135[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2*.  Leg Extensions [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]15[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]70[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]15[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]70[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]80[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3*.  Dumbbell Lunges [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]1[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]1[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]50[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]1[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]50[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4*.  Calf Raises [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]35[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]40[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*5*.  Leg Curls [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]45[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*7*.  Hanging Ab Raises [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*8*.  Crunches [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exercise Training Log (ETL System Beta) - Provided by Hybrid-X


Legs felt great today...I think we found a FREE treadmill...but it is missing the liittle key...No worries...I am sure we can fix her.


----------



## EricCamper (Apr 2, 2006)

Well...We did legs on Saturday......And they are back.......DOMS......Well....just to add to the fire....I picked up my dumbbells today from 10-70lbs...5lb increments of course....They were stored in my friends attic.....It was one of those old three story houses with a starcaise that could only resemble a ladder!!!!!  So if you guys want a great arm and leg workout.......Carry freakin dumbbells down flights of stairs...Son of a #$@


----------



## EricCamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Felt a great pump today....Form was solid and worked up a good sweat doing some stairs.....I promise to do more back this week  



*[SIZE=+1]Exercise Training Log[/SIZE]*
*1*.  Flat Bench [ *4 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]115[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]8[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]135[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]4[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]145[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]4[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]135[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2*.  Decline Bench [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]115[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]9[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]115[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]7[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]125[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3*.  Incline Flyes [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]33[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]33[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4*.  Incline Dumbbell Press [ *2 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]35[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]10[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]35[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*5*.  Crunches [ *3 Sets* ]
[SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]20[/SIZE]x[SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   [SIZE=+1]-[/SIZE]   |   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exercise Training Log (ETL System Beta) - Provided by Hybrid-X


----------

